# Share your Dave Lowe inspired decorations!



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I find Dave Lowe is creeping into my soul. I love everything about his work. The whimsy. The humor. 
This past year, I have started creating some props inspired by his work. I was thinking that there may be others here that too share my admiration for Mr. Lowe. (I won't call him Dave. I don't wanna be all creepy stalker chick you know. hahaha) So c'mon and share your projects with us!

Here's a few items we recently created inspired by (copied from) Mr. Lowe. 

The Witch Crash









The Bat Cage 









Witch Kitchen Jars


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We're working on his whimsical wood spaceship too. I hope we get it done this year.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, you went there!  

Those are awesome, Hilda! I'm sure he'd be jealous of the execution.

Mr. Lowe is definitely inspiring. I haven't replicated any of his work yet (the big monster eye is on my list and I love the giant guillotine the kids have to walk under) but I'm inspired by the tone, and by how much his sketches guide his prop designs.

For anyone not "in-the-know," Mr. Lowe's blog 
http://davelowe.blogspot.com

Go there, enjoy, make something, post it here!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hilda said:


> We're working on his whimsical wood spaceship too. I hope we get it done this year.


Did he ever finish his?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought he did finish the UFO.

Here's Dave's latest, I started a thread about it but figured I could post it here too!

Zombie Window Silhouettes


Here's just one image:


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Did he ever finish his?


I know!!!!! RIght!?!?! LOLOLOLOL Thank you! His procrastination is even inspirational!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

It may be a small thing, and not seem intuitively obvious, but the 'busted-wall-cannonball' for our last pirate theme was as a direct result of his witch crash.

Obviously, the witch crash concept has been around, but his was so dimensional that it got my wheels turning. His concepts are always fun.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I love your crashed witch, Hilda! I want to make one of those, but animate it to make the legs move.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's mine. I (somewhat) followed his directions.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

He made a label for his niece Devin, and I made this.








Hilda, I love the jar you have the vampire ashes label on. I have used that label too. The Witch Crash is excellent

The Cannon Ball Damage is really creative too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

This peeper was loosely inspired by Mr. Lowe. 

The look of his skeletons, the humour of his props, and having a little bit of a back story.

(I don't know if it comes across, but it's intended to read as the same skull on either side, with different expressions - I think I need to add some detail to the skulls to sell it a bit better. Also wanted to have a "tremble" in the scared skull on the right, but I gotta work on that too.)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, I tried my hand at the bat in the cage project. My grandson (age 3) and I sat down and made the bones out of clay last weekend. I told him I would use them in a Halloween project, and am excited to show him next time he is over how they are being used. Even used one of the bones as the perch for the bat. I found the unusual cage sometime back in a thrift store, the bat is from Dollar Tree, and the moss is left over from another project.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

PIB - you and your grandson did a wonderful job on the caged bat and that cage is a very cool find. I bet your grandson had a blast helping with it


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My paint job on this was inspired by how he painted his foamcore lantern;


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

We made a skeleton gardener last year based on one of his props


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Defenstrator ~ The cannon ball crash is Brilliant!! Very well executed. Wow!
Im the Goddess ~ I never saw that label before. I'm going to have to find it. Thank you.
GobbyGruesome ~ WOWZA!. That is spectacular! I wish I had the patience and talent to do animated props. That rocks!
Paint It ~ I love the 'skin' on that potions and spells book. Oh and that cage is ADORABLE!!!! I love love love the bone perch!
BR1MSTON3 ~ I have to look that up now! That aging is fantastic! I just did one with some plain ole spray paint and your method is so much better!
Intellagirl ~ That is SPOOKTACULAR! I want to do one now. 
 Thank you all for sharing!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I don’t often have a glass of wine. But when I do…
I make weird stuff like this… 
hahahahaha
(my version of Dave Lowe’s ‘Hand of Glory’)


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

She is...the most interesting crafter in the world. hahaha

Love it Hilda! Looks awesome!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Witchy Silhouette printables.

Here's one:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Maniac silhouettes


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

This is Amazing Hilda. Right up my creepy alley! I love it!



Hilda said:


> I don’t often have a glass of wine. But when I do…
> I make weird stuff like this…
> hahahahaha
> (my version of Dave Lowe’s ‘Hand of Glory’)
> ...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We are in the middle of making his yeti footprint! Photo to come!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool prop, Hilda! Looks creepy..........


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I shared this thread with Dave and he said "Wow. That's beyond flattering!"


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

I too am a BIG Dave Lowe fan, but have not yet tackled any of his ideas. I posted a message on his blog once stating something like he is the guy that I was supposed to be...thank goodness one of us made it!

His work on Patrick O'Treaty is particularly inspiring to me. I hope I can learn to emulate some of his style. It's amazing that he started with a plain old cheap Blucky and ended up with this guy! You can see Mr. O'Treaty come to life in Dave Lowe's Halloween 2010 section.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Dminor said:


> I shared this thread with Dave and he said "Wow. That's beyond flattering!"


That's great....it's good that he gets to see a little bit of the real-life results of the inspiration provided!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Dminor said:


> I shared this thread with Dave and he said "Wow. That's beyond flattering!"


That is WONDERFUL! Thank you.


----------



## pechee (Jul 29, 2012)

I am currently working on my own O'Treaty. While I am doing ok, I really wish there was more of a tutorial. lol I would love to know how he did the eyes on all the skeletons. Also, how do you get the arm to stay up? I made the hands out of salt dough. and learned that elmers doesn't do much, so stick with hot glue!! If anyone has any tips or knows how to do these things, please let me know!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually in the comments of one of the photos, Dave says..,

"He's a Blucky skull. Carved out the sockets and nostrils. The eyes are cheapo bubble foam balls (not my first choice, but what I had). The rest is just acrylic paint. Still need some touch up and detailing. Heavy coats of sealer to follow, which usually hides many brush marks and blemishes."

and on another picture...

"This one has a crazy crisscrossed internal support of bent metal stakes. The bones are slipped over and hot glued at the joints. Then the hollow areas are filled in with Great Stuff foam."

He also mentions that it's a mix of two different skeletons so if you're trying to match it exactly could be tough.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## pechee (Jul 29, 2012)

Tytytytyt!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy to help!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Hilda said:


> View attachment 167401


Where did you source the mercury paint?


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

This is my version of his witch crash. The base is a square with a crosspiece made from PVC pipe, then painted and scrap-wooded. The legs are pvc with pool noodles and tights. Scored the shoes at a garage sale and painted them purple. The skirt is nylon netting. I gathered it and zip-tied it to some metal rings I had, and then one bunch is slipped over the base of each leg. There's a spotlight screwed to one corner, and a 10lb ankle weight over the top of the frame to hold it all in place.

While I was working on this, I realized what I want to do next year - same thing, but more than one, with tights in 2 different Hogwarts colors and tennis shoes, and no skirts (maybe a draped robe?). Quidditch match gone wrong! I'm thinking there could also be an arm holding a (massively enlarged, obviously) Golden Snitch, maybe coming off the edge of the roof.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks amazing! Love the shoes and the broken broom. And the legs are very whimsical. 

The Quidditch idea sounds like an excellent twist on this.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

My halloween festoonery is entirely whimsical - probably should have noted that. I'm always going for bright/silly/cute/kid-friendly. Maybe I can go darker when my son is older, but for now I'm having fun with the other side of it. It means I have to DIY and re-purpose more to get the look I want.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely intended as a compliment! It's got tons of personality which I always seem to be missing. There's enough dark Halloween to go around, I'm glad you're stuck with the whimsy for now. (See also: Dave Lowe.  )


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

camsauce said:


> Where did you source the mercury paint?


Oh gosh. I just saw this. I didn't paint the container, that was a clearance sale find at one of the home good stores. Sorry!  It is a Dave Lowe label I downloaded and gave me the idea for the prop. I should have explained that better.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Torgo said:


> This is my version of his witch crash. The base is a square with a crosspiece made from PVC pipe, then painted and scrap-wooded. The legs are pvc with pool noodles and tights. Scored the shoes at a garage sale and painted them purple. The skirt is nylon netting. I gathered it and zip-tied it to some metal rings I had, and then one bunch is slipped over the base of each leg. There's a spotlight screwed to one corner, and a 10lb ankle weight over the top of the frame to hold it all in place.
> 
> While I was working on this, I realized what I want to do next year - same thing, but more than one, with tights in 2 different Hogwarts colors and tennis shoes, and no skirts (maybe a draped robe?). Quidditch match gone wrong! I'm thinking there could also be an arm holding a (massively enlarged, obviously) Golden Snitch, maybe coming off the edge of the roof.


Torgo!!!! I LOVE IT!! Those boots are to die for too!    
I love the idea of changing up the shoes and accessories to represent different characters. Too much fun! Be sure to come back and post pictures when you do!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Another one we put in place last night. Inspired by Dave's little wood crashed spaceship. (He sure likes crashing things... doesn't he?!?) hahaha Of course I had to marry the prop with blowmolds. LOL I think it works. THANKS DAVE!! 

Last night an alien spaceship crash landed into the cow pasture! Someone call the Men in Black!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's great - love the cows and the little guy waving (singing an alien greeting? trying to flag a tow truck?) as he emerges.


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Another one we put in place last night. Inspired by Dave's little wood crashed spaceship. (He sure likes crashing things... doesn't he?!?) hahaha Of course I had to marry the prop with blowmolds. LOL I think it works. THANKS DAVE!!
> 
> Last night an alien spaceship crash landed into the cow pasture! Someone call the Men in Black!
> 
> View attachment 182795


Very cool!! Actually outstanding!! 

Ok, I've stared at the spaceship for several minutes and I can't figure out what you used for the spaceship. Please do tell.

Tks!!!


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

.
Dave Lowe inspired cardboard-paper-mache "ANVIL".....








Lovely Day...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Buckeyelights said:


> Very cool!! Actually outstanding!!
> 
> Ok, I've stared at the spaceship for several minutes and I can't figure out what you used for the spaceship. Please do tell.
> 
> Tks!!!


Thank you!  Two circles of thinner plywood (should have used thicker). Sandwiched at the edges is large clear plastic tubing we found at Lowes (it has webbing inside of it). That stuff was so difficult to work with. It was the last of it and was kinked on the spool. We could not get the kinks out and it was tightly wound. We soaked it in a tub of hot water, layed it out in the sun, used blowdryers on it. LOLOLOL We slit it open and ran white rope light inside and it does give it a fun glow around the edge. The cockpit? is an upside down large plastic flowerpot with the bottom cut off (per Dave's spaceship). Now you are familiar with blowmolds so you know which blowmold I repurposed to be the three passengers. (Union three ghosts on tombstone. I cut off the bottom of the tombstone.) Isn't the expressions on the faces perfect for this? They are like 'Oh c**p. We are in trouble.' hahahaha 

Our original plan was to have it floating over the cows with a beam of light shining down and a cow suspended on fishing line underneath... but we ran out of time, so we carried it out there and 'crashed it'. I never deliberately stood in a scene and threw dirt at one of my props before. It was fun!! LOL To tell the truth... I am liking it just as it is. I think it shall remained a crashed prop.

Here is where I got the idea for the spaceship. 
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2011/09/36-days-til-halloween-rooftop-ufo.html


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, Hilda, I recognized the three ghost passengers right away because they are my favorite blowmold. Did you put a green light bulb in them?


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome stuff. Dave Lowe's original ground breaker is what got me into making props. Here are a few, I did the witch this year, I'll post that later.



















http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...fing-net-so-simple-yet-so-cool-looking-me.jpg


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

And here is the one that started it all .....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Beacon Samurai, I think I saw your stuff before Dave's. You're also a big influence. I just wish I got around to making more stuff with that sensibility!

The blucky people should definitely have you AND Dave on the payroll.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay here is the witch that I copied from Dave. I made it from the parts of one of my witch crashes and did it in under 30 minutes. Next year I will do her up right.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I think Dave is remarkable. Just his incredible creative talent is awe inspiring! Look how many people owe their wonderful haunt ideas to Dave. He is something else. I never really liked Blucky's, until I saw what Dave did with them....now I am all about getting me some Blucky's!!! Love, Love, LOVE him!!  Happy Halloween all you wonderful haunters!!!


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

The UFO is amazeballs. I want to make one!

My roof witch was such a hit, I'm trying to reuse it for Christmas. I have a blowmold sleigh in the roof spot, but I think the hedge in front of the house needs a big toy sack on top of some striped legs. I picked up the appropriate tights and I have another pair of boots. I am attempting to make curled toes out of duct tape before I paint them red and add some bells. 

I think monster mud and burlap for the bag?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Torgo said:


> The UFO is amazeballs. I want to make one!
> 
> My roof witch was such a hit, I'm trying to reuse it for Christmas. I have a blowmold sleigh in the roof spot, but I think the hedge in front of the house needs a big toy sack on top of some striped legs. I picked up the appropriate tights and I have another pair of boots. I am attempting to make curled toes out of duct tape before I paint them red and add some bells.
> 
> I think monster mud and burlap for the bag?


Ohhhhhh I LOVE that idea!! A Santa crash! LOLOL If you do it.. please post pictures!


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it came out pretty well, I ran out of ink..sharpies came in handy.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Our take on his wonderful eyeball plant from a few years ago. Decided to use the existing bushes.


----------

